# How To Remove Global.exe Virus



## joremalvin (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone Can Help About The Virus Global.exe, Autrorun.inf, Ms-dos.com, Keyboard.exe,rnddl32.exe, System.exe, Font.exe

Please Help Me About This Virus I Cannot Remove This Virus Even The Latest Zonealarm 8 Antivirus 

I Dont Know What To Do This Virus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please Help Me !!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank You In Advance !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

You need to read First Steps above right, and then post in the HijackThis forum. An analyst will then get back to you with advice.


----------



## joremalvin (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the reply sir


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

We want all our members to perform the steps outlined in the link I'll give you below, before posting for assistance. There's a sticky at the top of this forum, and a


> *Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First Steps*


 link at the top of each page.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. Please post them.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.


----------

